# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Du lịch Thâm Quyến - Quảng Châu 6 ngày 5 đêm hấp dẫn

## nguyenhaonsc

Quảng Châu là trung tâm kinh tế của Đồng bằng châu thổ Châu Giang, đồng thời cũng là trái tim của vùng kinh tế chế xuất hàng đầu Trung Quốc. Năm 2006, GDP của thành phố đạt khoảng hơn 600 tỷ nhân dân tệ
HH – QT 10 :  HÀ NỘI- THÂM QUYẾN – QUẢNG CHÂU
Lịch  trình: 06 ngày - 05 đêm , Sử dụng hộ chiếu, ô tô

NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI - QUẢNG CHÂU      (Ăn: Chiều)
11h00’: Xe và HDV của Công ty Hoàn Hảo Travel đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn đ¬¬ưa đoàn đi cửa khẩu Hữu Nghị Quan làm thủ tục xuất cảnh sang Trung Quốc. Đoàn ăn tối tại Bằng Tường, sau đó đi xe ôtô giường nằm đi Quảng Châu.  Tối ngủ trên xe có giường nằm.

NGÀY 02: QUẢNG CHÂU – THÂM QUYẾN  ( Ăn: sáng, trưa, tối ) 
Quý khách ăn sáng, đoàn đi thăm Quảng Châu: Công viên Việt Tú, Tượng Ngũ Dương, Nhà Tưởng Niệm Tôn Trung Sơn, viếng mộ liệt sỹ Phạm Hồng Thái. Tham quan xưởng thuốc bắc Bảo Thụ Đường. Chiều đoàn đi ô tô đi Thâm Quyến - thành phố với những cảnh đẹp hiện đại của Đặc Khu phát triển kinh tế mạnh mẽ nhất Trung Quốc. Ăn tối và tự do mua sắm tại chợ Đông Môn. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Lao Di Fang 3 sao tại Thâm Quyến. 

Ngày 03: THÂM QUYẾN (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối) 
Quý khách ăn sáng, xe đưa Quý khách đi tham quan Thâm Quyến - thành phố với những cảnh đẹp hiện đại của Đặc Khu phát triển kinh tế mạnh mẽ nhất Trung Quốc. Quý khách thăm quan Cửa Sổ Thế Giới (Thế giới thu nhỏ), xem show trình diễn đặc biệt, hoành tráng do các nghệ sĩ múa biểu diễn. Chiêm ngưỡng các kỳ quan nổi tiếng của thế giới được thu nhỏ như: Tháp Eiffel, Kim Tự tháp Ai Cập, Cối xay gió Hà Lan, Pháp nghiêng Pisa - Italia. Quý khách tham quan Cửa hàng ngọc, tơ lụa. Quý khách ăn tối và nghỉ tại Thâm Quyến.

Ngày 04: THÂM QUYẾN - QUẢNG CHÂU (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối) 
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa Quý khách đi tham quan Công viên Liên Hoa Sơn, thăm Vườn hoa Quốc tế. Sau đó đoàn về Quảng Châu. Quý khách tự do dạo chơi. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Quý khách nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Asia Hotel 3 sao tại Quảng Châu.

Ngày 05: QUẢNG CHÂU  (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối) 
Sáng: đoàn ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng khách sạn và tự do mua sắm tại Phố Bắc Kinh.  Ăn tối: Đoàn lên xe khởi hành về Hữu Nghị Quan. Đoàn ngủ đêm trên xe ô tô giường nằm.
Ngày 06: QUẢNG CHÂU – HÀ NỘI  (Ăn: sáng, trưa )
Đoàn ăn sáng tại Trung Quốc 10h sáng đoàn đến Hữu Nghị Quan làm thủ tục xuất cảnh về Việt Nam. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng tại thành phố Lạng Sơn. Chiều mua sắm tại chợ Đông Kinh. 14h30 lên xe khởi hành về điểm hẹn , chia tay đoàn và hẹn gặp lại. 

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH : 6.500.000 VND
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 10 khách)

* Bao gồm:
- Khách sạn 3 sao Trung tâm thành phố (02ng¬¬ười/phòng, trường hợp lẻ nam, nữ 3người/phòng.
- Các bữa ăn theo ch¬ư¬ơng trình (08 món chính + một canh)
-  Ph¬¬¬ương tiện vận chuyển trong và ngoài nước: xe du lịch  máy lạnh đời mới, xe giường  nằm, điều hòa. 
- Thủ tục Visa XNC Trung Quốc, vé thắng cảnh vào cửa lần một.
- H¬¬¬ướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt, 
- Bảo hiểm du lịch Quốc tế của Trung Quốc , mức đền bù tối đa 10.000 USD/ vụ.
* Không bao gồm:
- Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, chi phí điện thoại, giặt là, phòng đơn, 
* Ghi chú:                  
- Khách đi bằng hộ chiếu, trẻ em có hộ chiếu riêng hoặc chung cùng bố, mẹ còn hạn trên 6 tháng.
- Mỗi Quý khách cần chuẩn bị 02 tấm ảnh 4 x6 chụp trên nền phông mầu xanh, để xin cấp VISA.
- Gía trên không áp dụng cho dịp cao điểm như: 30/4 & 01/5,Quốc khánh, Noel, Tết, Hội chợ Quốc tế
- Trẻ em dư¬ới 2 tuổi thu tiền visa.  Từ 2 - d¬ưới 12 tuổi thanh toán 75% giá tour. 
 (ngủ cùng ng¬ười lớn); từ 12 tuổi trở lên thanh toán bằng ng¬ười lớn.
- Gía trên áp dụng cho đoàn khởi hành từ Vĩnh Yên.
- Đoàn 15 ng¬ười lớn mới có HDV Việt Nam theo đoàn.
- Gửi 100 ảnh đẹp nhất chuyến đi về hoanhaotravel@gmail.com để nhận DVD chuyến đi kỷ niệm từ Hoàn Hảo Travel.

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

tour tet 2012 Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch l

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lịch

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

du lich hoàn hảo travel Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lịch

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

quảng châu Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lịch

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

du lịch Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------

